# [MAKE] configure: error:cannot run C compiled programs. (OK)

## sirope

HoLa!!!

Pues eso.... no puedo compilar con make.. sea lo que sea... se supone que debo hacer:

sh ./configure

make

make install

make clean

Pero cuando hago sh ./configure:

```

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for kde-config... /opt/kde/bin/kde-config

checking where to install... /opt/kde (as returned by kde-config)

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

```

Y seguro que el problema es esta linea:

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

Y por consiguiente no sucede nada al hacer "make":

```

[root@archlinux polyester-1.0.1]# make

make: *** No se especifico ningun objetivo y no se encontro ningun makefile.  Alto.

```

Claro que estoy dentro del directorio que busco... tengo cmake make automake y gcc instalados... no se cual puede ser el problema... en este caso.. estoy tratando de instalar polyester para KDE... y sucede lo mismo con Lexmark...

De momento trabajo sobre archlinux, pero no me han podido ayudar en el respectivo foro... so, se me ocurrio pedir ayuda por aca... despues de todo... compilar es lo que mas se hace con Gentoo!

SaLu2!!! y gracias de antemano!!Last edited by sirope on Tue Jul 17, 2007 2:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Neodraco

En Gentoo (no se en Arch) ese error se suele deber a dos cosas: o bien que el compilador no esté debidamente instalado/configurado, o bien que algunas de las opciones (CFLAGS, LDFLAGS, etc.) que se le pasan a gcc contienen algún valor inválido, lo que hace que la compilación de prueba que hace ./configure falle.

Para probar si gcc compila, crea un programa sencillo, por ejemplo:

```

#include <stdio.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])

{

        printf("Hola, mundo\n");

        return (0);

}

```

Compilalo y ejecutalo:

```
$ gcc hola.c

$ ./a.out

Hola, mundo

$ 

```

----------

## sirope

 *Neodraco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para probar si gcc compila, crea un programa sencillo, por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perdón, pero no tengo idea de como hacer eso.   :Shocked: 

----------

## achaw

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *Neodraco wrote:*   
> 
> Para probar si gcc compila, crea un programa sencillo, por ejemplo:
> 
> Compilalo y ejecutalo:
> ...

 

Crea un archivo en blanco que se llame hola.c le metes el contenido adentro

```

#include <stdio.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])

{

        printf("Hola, mundo\n");

        return (0);

}

```

Despues lo compilas:

$ gcc hola.c

Si todo va bien lo ejecutas:

$ ./a.out

Te deberia dar un "Hola Mundo" como resultado. Esto te va a servir para identificar problemas con el compilador si es que los hay.

Saludos

----------

## sirope

HoLa!! ya lo hice sabes.. funciona correctamente..

Por suerte ya solucioné el problema... un humano en Linuxquestions tenía el mismo problema y le dijeron que su problema era que trabajaba sobre una partición FAT montada.... y pues.. tengo /home en otra partición.. una ext3.. no se cual es el problema pero... funciono!! 

Gracias! salu2!

----------

## i92guboj

Este problema se da frecuéntemente cuando hay particiones fat o particiones montadas noexec de por medio.

----------

